

Good tools to search for domain names - sirteno

What are some of the best domain search / brainstorming tools out there? ...both web and mobile Apps.
======
dstainer
For domain search, I personally like <https://domize.com/>.

------
sirteno
Any scripts out there that people have used to search for availability of
domains in bulk?

~~~
sirteno
Just found a cool script (thanks to Tony Cappaert who posted this on comments
in Vin Vacanti's blog: <http://bit.ly/wWbgek> ).

Thought others may find it useful too!

\- Script -

<http://tonycappaert.com/projects/domaingen.php?suf=it> \- pre: any text
BEFORE the consonant-vowel-consonant string \- suf: any text AFTER the string
\- ext: the domain name extension (defaults to .com if left blank) - max: the
maximum number of domain name results (starting at a random character)

Since GoDaddy limits the bulk check to 500, the quickest way to do a domain
check is to run the script setting the max at 500, then just copy and paste
the result in the bulk domain lookup.

------
amac
<http://domaintools.com>

------
Linsky515
domai.nr/

